# Hello From Michigan



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Scott and I live in Midland, Michigan. My wife and I have been decorating out our yard since 1992. Over the years I have used many different materials to create props including silicone, resins, fiberglass and foam. During the last several years I have concentrated mainly on papier mache, a medium I find to be extremely creative and versatile.

I'm tremendously impressed with the quality of props I've seen on this forum and hope to learn a few tricks as well as share a few of my ideas.

Glad to be here!:xbones:

-scott


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Hello*

Hey Scott! I may have met you at Fright Fest last year. At least I know I saw you do a seminar on papier mache! Looks like you've seriously been going to town with those skills! Looks great! Welcome to the forum, and see you at Fright Fest!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We love fresh blood here.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Scott, I am just a little to the north of you, glad to have you here. This place is a wealth of information and talent. Hope to see some photos of your stuff soon.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
already checked out your site
I must try my hand at papier mache


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Scott, welcome, love ur papier mache work.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome, Scott


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yeppers, what they said.
See you at FrightFest this year?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome Scott! 
For anyone who hasn't peeked yet, check out the props this guy makes...he has some crazy mad skills. I look forward to seeing your involvement here.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Scott, good to see ya here! That reminds me, I need to check in on the Papier Mache Workshop! Man, I am such a slacker!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Nice Scott and welcome
love all the different skull designs..very talented
those pirate skulls rock


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Scott and welcome to HauntForum! I was looking at your web site. Your masks are amazing and I love your gutter spiders!*


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I remember you winning the Reader's Digest contest a couple of years ago. 

Awesome work. 

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome -you do great work


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

This has to be be the warmest welcome I've ever gotten in any forum or group...you guys really know how to make someone feel at home! Thanks.

-scott


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

hello scott, and welcome from a fellow Michigander!! Love your work!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Scott


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome !!! Your masks are awesome. great work!


----------



## Esmerelda (Apr 30, 2008)

*Total Newbie here!*

Seems compared to some of you I have so much to learn and what a plethera of info this forum is! Wow! I'm almost like a little kid compared to some of the master's here. Am finally going to tackle paper mache this year. Will check out more of your productions soon. And so many think I start early, if they only knew.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome, I love what you have done with your paper mache masterpieces they are outstanding.


----------

